# Tiger snake?



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Someone in my office has just told me they received an email from their brother in Tasmania. Apparently he has just killed a 5ft tiger snake?

It bit and killed a neighbour's dog and they didn't want to take the chance it would kill their cat so he found and killed it (not sure how he did it or how quick it was, as I know it can take snakes a long time to die).

Anyone know much about tiger snakes?


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

How does he know the snake that he killed is the same one that bit the dog?

If you decide to live in areas with venomous snakes you should just accept it and not kill them for being in their own habitat.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

aint tiger snakes rear fanged and aint on the dwa are they
edit: i just read up and seen they are dwa sorry
edit again:i just read again there are rear fanged soo i aint sorry


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Telescopus semiannulatus? its a colubrid


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

SiUK said:


> Telescopus semiannulatus? its a colubrid


Would imagine it would be _Notechis __ater _in Tasmania


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

two different species,on barely venemous one very venomous


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

She just said tiger snake, so don't know any more than that. As for the dog/cat thing I guess they just made an assumption?


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

_Notechis __scutatus _in Tasmania_.._a very beautiful yet aggressive species with very potent venom (neurotoxic and myotoxic)..5ft is a good size for one probably a male..
They are a legally protected species in Tasmania.
It's a pity he killed it..no need and very stupid..you stand a greater chance of getting bitten trying to kill one than leaving it alone...should have called the local 'problem snake' buster..


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

haha I read it as Tanzania :blush:


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

would've been spot on on Tanzania Si bu i think 5ft would be pushing it for a semiannulatus!


----------



## rick1980 (Mar 3, 2008)

Doodles said:


> If you decide to live in areas with venomous snakes you should just accept it and not kill them for being in their own habitat.


 
Wouldn’t have thought it's a case of 'deciding to live in areas with venomous snakes' 

If your born and grow up in an area that has V.snakes and one is causing a threat, sorry the snakes gonna get it-from a distance with something heavy cause I wouldn't go near it.


----------

